# Audyssey and my Woofer!



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

I've just set up my speakers with Audessy connected to my Onkyo SR 608. Now I'm not sure what I should set my B&W ASW650? As in Volume level, Low pass filter, and Phase 0 or 180?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bluedoggy said:


> I've just set up my speakers with Audessy connected to my Onkyo SR 608. Now I'm not sure what I should set my B&W ASW650? As in Volume level, Low pass filter, and Phase 0 or 180?


Start over.
1. Bypass the low pass filter on the sub. Set the LFE filter on the Onkyo to 120Hz.
2. Set phase to 0.
3. Set vc in the middle.*
4. Run Audyssey again.

*BTW, what did Audyssey set for its sub output level? If it is in the range of -10 to +10, leave it there. If it is -12db, turn the VC on the sub, down a quarter turn. If it is +15dB, turn the VC on the sub up a quarter turn.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Start over.
> 1. Bypass the low pass filter on the sub. Set the LFE filter on the Onkyo to 120Hz.
> 2. Set phase to 0.
> 3. Set vc in the middle.*
> ...


What do mean 'Bypass the low pass filter on the sub?'


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bluedoggy said:


> What do mean 'Bypass the low pass filter on the sub?'


You do not want the low pass filter in the subwoofer to be in operation as you want to rely on the crossover in the AVR to handle this function. If the sub's filter is in operation, it will interact unpredictably with the AVR filter. To do this, there should be a setting or an input on the sub, itself, that bypasses the filter entirely. If this feature is not there, set the sub's filter as high as it possibly will go.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> You do not want the low pass filter in the subwoofer to be in operation as you want to rely on the crossover in the AVR to handle this function. If the sub's filter is in operation, it will interact unpredictably with the AVR filter. To do this, there should be a setting or an input on the sub, itself, that bypasses the filter entirely. If this feature is not there, set the sub's filter as high as it possibly will go.


Is this the correct setting on the back of the sub?


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah! I'm back! there was a bit of a 'hiccup'...all my fault! (I'm so stupid) I didn't read the rules properly! Sonnie was VERY kind to make things better again! Thank you Sonnie! Your a Diamond tweeter!
back too topic....
Any help with the Sub above?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bluedoggy said:


> Is this the correct setting on the back of the sub?


I think so. Out should be the equivalent of bypass but your user's manual will tell you.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I think so. Out should be the equivalent of bypass but your user's manual will tell you.


Ok thanks
I'll check the 'out' in the manual.
So.... when i've done the Audessey test, what next do i do with the sub?
Do i just keep the knobs and switches the same? 
Sorry for these questions but its the only way i can understand and learn. I'm trying to understand the theory about what they do in 'Lamens terms'


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bluedoggy said:


> Ok thanks
> I'll check the 'out' in the manual.
> So.... when i've done the Audessey test, what next do i do with the sub?
> Do i just keep the knobs and switches the same?
> Sorry for these questions but its the only way i can understand and learn. I'm trying to understand the theory


If you change anything significant, the Audyssey corrections will not be appropriate any longer. There are exceptions but that requires more investigation. Take a look at the Audyssey setup guide at: 
http://www.avsforum.com/t/795421/official-audyssey-thread-faq-in-post-1


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Great article reference Kal. I found it a very helpful read of the Audyssey process.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are working on a more detailed Audyssey FAQ with some more useful and unique tips. Then Kal can link to us instead of exposing our members to that other place. :T


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

Or you can via Facebook just ask Chris k directly search for "ask audyssey"


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually we hope to show members some things that Audyssey really does not get into much discussion about. These are not necessarily things you ask about, but rather things that users do not necessarily think about or realize during use. It should be interesting... and some of it you will get a glimpse of it in my Denon 4520 review that will be posted this weekend.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We are working on a more detailed Audyssey FAQ with some more useful and unique tips. Then Kal can link to us instead of exposing our members to that other place. :T


Good luck. The AVS crew has a big head start.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... they have pretty much always had a head start.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking forward to that Denon 4520 review Sonnie. I think I am going to save up for the 4520 rather than purchase the 3313 but its a tough call being a $1000 more.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A bit off topic, but I believe Paul has his answer... and I am the one that took it off topic to begin with... blame me. :whistling:

The 4520 is a very nice receiver, no doubt the best one that has been in my system, and remains. It might be slightly on the expensive side at full retail, but it can be found for considerably less too, which somewhat eases the pain.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> A bit off topic, but I believe Paul has his answer... and I am the one that took it off topic to begin with... blame me. :whistling:
> 
> The 4520 is a very nice receiver, no doubt the best one that has been in my system, and remains. It might be slightly on the expensive side at full retail, but it can be found for considerably less too, which somewhat eases the pain.


Thanks Sonnie. I think I've got my answer? I'll let my ears do the rest Still not 100% on the dials final resting place and what they mean


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bluedoggy said:


> What do mean 'Bypass the low pass filter on the sub?'


 As for the Sub volume control settings you can use a sound meter... place it at the primary listening position...play a white noise test through the sub....turn the volume up until the meter reads about 74. If you have two subs do this one sub at a time...then when they are both on you should get around a 78 at the listening position. Then run the audessy...


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

So did another test and checked the results.
So from the reciever the Subwoofer says -15db. Is this normal? I have the volume half way and the low pass filter set to max.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Bluedoggy said:


> So did another test and checked the results.
> So from the reciever the Subwoofer says -15db. Is this normal? I have the volume half way and the low pass filter set to max.


Hey Bluedoggy, 

A -15 setting usually means that the sub's on board volume control is set too high and needs to be turned down as I believe 'Sonnie' stated above. 

Most times having it set at or just under the 50% mark on the sub itself will result in the receiver's auto calibration program setting its sub trim anywhere from -10 to +10 but a -15 is extreme. Try running the program with the sub's volume at 30% or so. A more normal result would be between -5 and +5 ideally. 

You must be getting some big time room gain. 

Good luck, let us know how you make out after turning the volume down on the sub a bit and trying again.


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

mvision7m said:


> Hey Bluedoggy,
> 
> A -15 setting usually means that the sub's on board volume control is set too high and needs to be turned down as I believe 'Sonnie' stated above.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i will try it again. This is a learning curve:scratch:


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

Bluedoggy said:


> Thanks, i will try it again. This is a learning curve:scratch:


Done the test again as suggested and now the sub says -4db. Is this more like it? Well it sounds much better with a fuller bass where it counts What difference does this make compared to -15db?


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Bluedoggy said:


> Done the test again as suggested and now the sub says -4db. Is this more like it? Well it sounds much better with a fuller bass where it counts What difference does this make compared to -15db?


Yes, -4 is better. Im not sure if it makes a difference in sound quality generally speaking but I think it has more to do with the possibility of overloading the sub, overloading the receiver or both by having the receiver's LFE trim level set to either extreme whether it be in the + or -. 

Both my subwoofer's manual as well as my receiver's manual state to turn the subwoofer's volume up or down respectively if the trim level is at or near either extreme (-10 to +10 on my particular receiver I think). So, I believe it's a matter of keeping the both pieces of equipment working together within safe operating parameters.


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

Bluedoggy - you've got your sub trim set very well now, no more messing with that!

The reason you don't want it reading -15db is because when your sub's gain is set too high, your AVR will run out of room to adjust the level. What your AVR is doing during Audyssey setup is setting your speaker distances (so all sounds reach you at the same time) and setting your speaker levels to 75db (so all speakers are at the same loudness). If your AVR can't get the sub's level in the acceptable range (optimally, -5db to +5db) then Audyssey can't EQ your sub correctly. You already know this from experience - now that you have the sub gain set correctly, it just sound better!

All you need to do now is set you speaker crossovers to 80hz (unless Audyssey set them higher than 80hz) and enjoy!


----------



## Bluedoggy (Feb 8, 2013)

The Yeti said:


> Bluedoggy - you've got your sub trim set very well now, no more messing with that!
> 
> The reason you don't want it reading -15db is because when your sub's gain is set too high, your AVR will run out of room to adjust the level. What your AVR is doing during Audyssey setup is setting your speaker distances (so all sounds reach you at the same time) and setting your speaker levels to 75db (so all speakers are at the same loudness). If your AVR can't get the sub's level in the acceptable range (optimally, -5db to +5db) then Audyssey can't EQ your sub correctly. You already know this from experience - now that you have the sub gain set correctly, it just sound better!
> 
> All you need to do now is set you speaker crossovers to 80hz (unless Audyssey set them higher than 80hz) and enjoy!


Thanks!
It DOES sound better now!
How do i setup my speaker crossovers to 80hz?How do I find out if Audessey has set them higher than 80hz? Also why 80hz?

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Bluedoggy said:


> Thanks!
> It DOES sound better now!
> How do i setup my speaker crossovers to 80hz?How do I find out if Audessey has set them higher than 80hz? Also why 80hz?
> 
> www.paulgreenwoodart.com


Look in the avr on screen display there is a setting for changing the crossover and look at the Audyssey info on the on screen display to see what it is set to. Why 80hz? Because one reason is to not localize the sub.


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

Bluedoggy said:


> Thanks!
> It DOES sound better now!
> How do i setup my speaker crossovers to 80hz?How do I find out if Audessey has set them higher than 80hz? Also why 80hz?
> 
> I was trying to spam a link and got caught!


Page 41 of your owners manual. Speaker Configuration.


----------

